# Amplificador 2x8w con TDA7057AQ



## maddC (Ago 9, 2013)

Bueno este es un pequeño proyecto que realize hace mucho tiempo... soy viejo en el foro pero nunca tube tiempo de postear asi q ahora vengo a compartir un poco de mis experiencias, ya voy a ir posteando mas circuitos...

Funciona con 5v que pueden ser de un conector USB, yo lo usaba con unos parlantes pequeños de un sonnyericsson walkman y sonaba bastante bien... espero les sirva... sin mas... en el rar estan los diagramas...

http://adf.ly/TjP3v

Espero les sirva de algo mi pequeño aporte... ya ire aportando mas cosas...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2013)

Gracias por tu aporte, por favor, en lo sucesivo, sube los archivos al servidor del Foro, de esta forma hay menos posibilidades de que se pierdan.


----------

